# great weekend in southport at nabba brits



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

im just home from a weekend away with mr and mrs weeman and stephenC in southport at the brits...

it was a really good weekend..

on the way down in stephens car..me and mrs weeman were in the back of his car getting a wee bit bored so we messed around with the netbooks web cam and had such a laugh........



















onroute we popped into a services to get something to eat and mrs weeman decided she wanted to drive stephens car the rest of the journey..










during the interval we met up with a few friends and some other friends we hadnt met yet...

jeanie ellam and her partner moe..who were lovely..i was so chuffed to meet them.










our own wispa...(from RG)










stephen, me, weeman and neil (RG mod)bump into wee andi black..who came to southport to judge after just getting out the hospital...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

mrs weeman looking gorgeous and dressed like a real lady for the night show...










shame she cant act like one when stephen get his photo taken lol










we bumped into maxmuscle (anth) and his mrs..



















cheesey from uk-muscle










linny from uk-,muscle










bernie cooper and his partner...










the lovely paul scarborough










hazel kidd and her friend..










aww cheer up stephen...










chrissie and becky










paul scarborough with his trophy


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

after the show we headed out for a bite to eat...










then went for a few drinks at a local pub where we met up with loads of others from scotland










weemans attempt at a gun show was blocked by mrs weemans impressive guns...outdone there brian lol










our moderator neil getting told to say cheese for the camera...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice pics ..


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

great pics.is there a thread anywhere of who won what?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Looks like a good day out


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Brilliant pics Avril, nice to meet you too :thumb:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

big silver back said:


> Brilliant pics Avril, nice to meet you too :thumb:


yes it was good to meet you and i simply lurved your accent...and you are a monster too...wow...

i cant wait to see you onstage

xx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

stevens said:


> great pics.is there a thread anywhere of who won what?


do a search or google...but it may be a bit too soon to see full results...maybe you find them later on tonight..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great pics avril....

see you outgunned weeman aswell... :whistling: ... 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=40645&stc=1&d=1275244868


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Aww thanks, us welsh got sexy tones!! You scottish aint got bad ones either!! :blush: :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Avril it was fantastic to finally meet up with you & chat! Will deffinately have to meet up soon 

xxxx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Linny said:


> Avril it was fantastic to finally meet up with you & chat! Will deffinately have to meet up soon
> 
> xxxx


yes it was so nice..linny..we def do it again.

xx


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Great pics, made me chuckle:thumb:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Is it just me, or does Pscarb have a bit of the Dale Winton look about his chops:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Great pics looks like youse had alot of fun


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Great pictures guys and gals looked like you were havin lots of fun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Great pics and l am GUTTED l never saw ANY of you there, l must have walked round with my frickin eyes shut !!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

there is def a dale winton look about paul...lol

pauls just a tad shorter lol

it was a good weekend...its always fun when us jocks go out lol

we met up with so many others and i never got any photos...shame really...

good to see you all there...and cant wait until we do it again..

xx


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> Is it just me, or does Pscarb have a bit of the Dale Winton look about his chops:lol: :lol:


So he does :lol: :lol:

Nice pics Avril!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

gemilky69 said:


> Great pics and l am GUTTED l never saw ANY of you there, l must have walked round with my frickin eyes shut !!!


you must have heard the airhorns from the back of the hall?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

avril said:


> you must have heard the airhorns from the back of the hall?


Yeah but l had no idea it was you lot !!!!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

cool pics:thumb: i only live about 30 mins from southport but i never made the brits as i was on my way back from my hols lol looks like you all had a good time......


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Tried to get to say hello Avril as you seemed to be dashing off each time Plus we where busy making shaw Natalie was ok...Natalie had a lovely conversation with Andi Black after the show we all wish her well


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I think I need to go to a NABBA show.....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I was gutted to miss. My mate pulled out at the last minute and I didnt wanna go as a billy!

on a positive note I drank enough rum to give captain birdseye a boner


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I was gutted to miss. My mate pulled out at the last minute and I didnt wanna go as a billy!
> 
> on a positive note I drank enough rum to give captain birdseye a boner


I went as a Billy  just met friends there, lives too short to not go places even if it is on your own


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

John Wood said:


> Tried to get to say hello Avril as you seemed to be dashing off each time Plus we where busy making shaw Natalie was ok...Natalie had a lovely conversation with Andi Black after the show we all wish her well


you should have stopped me in my tracks and said hello...as we are always dashing around somewhere lol

natalie was brill..

xxxxx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> I think I need to go to a NABBA show.....


if you do go sometime eric..let me know...so i can get a piggy back again...my feet were killing me..lol

xxxxxx


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Great pics Avril - a fun day by all it seems


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like alot of fun was had....many impressive guns on display


----------



## hoggatt (May 20, 2009)

I was stood right next to becky when u had that picture took with her then i hugged her, i was the kid in xxxl jumper.(im 15)

I train at her and garys gym.

I dont post that much but i read it and i thought i noticed a few faces.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Linny said:


> I went as a Billy  just met friends there, lives too short to not go places even if it is on your own


Aww bummer. We could have drank rum togethed and watched the show! Followed by a kebab and my famous rendition of 'the wonder of you' in a classy karaoke bar!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Great to see you as ever Mrs x


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Great to see you as ever Mrs x


good to see you too and you shocked the hell out of me by translating my hand tattoo...i told gary and he was amazed too..

love to you and my wee honey paul as always

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

love your avatar pic Avril.....lol


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Linny said:


> I went as a Billy  just met friends there, lives too short to not go places even if it is on your own


Hey Linny it was great to see you though it was very brief!

Keep up the hard work sweety! I started my diet today only 23 weeks to go  :lol:  

Lou XX


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

It was great albeit briefly to meet Weeman, Mrs Weeman, Cheese and of course Avril..... 

Not forgetting Mr and Mrs George good to see you all!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

yeah lou...its good to meet folk that we only write to lol

as i say...its friends we havent met yet...

hope to see you again lou..and hopefully get some more time to sit over a cuppa xx


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

avril said:


> yeah lou...its good to meet folk that we only write to lol
> 
> as i say...its friends we havent met yet...
> 
> hope to see you again lou..and hopefully get some more time to sit over a cuppa xx


Absolutely!....would that be tea, coffee or Johny Walker's.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Av! What the hell is that last pic all about? :cursing: I am SO going to post the pics i have of you catching flies:lol: (That last pic was taken at the start of the night, but it looks like it could have been the end! )

Had a great time, was great to catch up with those i already knew and great to meet so many in person for the first time! Special mention to Cheese and Mrs Cheese.....who were awesome company and the life and soul of the party! Can't wait till next time


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Av! What the hell is that last pic all about? :cursing: I am SO going to post the pics i have of you catching flies:lol: (That last pic was taken at the start of the night, but it looks like it could have been the end! )


Pmsl mrs wee..your worried about the last pic...never mind the very first pic in the thread.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:......


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought the first pic was a good likeness:confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

FULL RESULTS ON OTHER THREAD TITLE ANY BRITS NEWS


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Lou said:


> Hey Linny it was great to see you though it was very brief!
> 
> Keep up the hard work sweety! I started my diet today only 23 weeks to go  :lol:
> 
> Lou XX


YAY fantastic to meet you too, even though I was stuffing my face 

I'll keep it up if you do :bounce:  let me know if your going to be doing the creosote at the England:thumb: xxx


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Linny said:


> YAY fantastic to meet you too, even though I was stuffing my face
> 
> I'll keep it up if you do :bounce:  let me know if your going to be doing the creosote at the England:thumb: xxx


I will defo let you know about the tanning there may be a solution that will allow me to spray on the day without the worry of having to wait for the tan to develop.

Lou XXX


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

avril said:


> good to see you too and you shocked the hell out of me by translating my hand tattoo...i told gary and he was amazed too..
> 
> love to you and my wee honey paul as always
> 
> xx


Most people are suprised that I can speak Kebabese!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Lou said:


> I will defo let you know about the tanning there may be a solution that will allow me to spray on the day without the worry of having to wait for the tan to develop.
> 
> Lou XXX


OK cool Lou thanks  xxx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Av! What the hell is that last pic all about? :cursing:


ocht ok i take it down...... :innocent:

(spoilsport)

:lol: :lol:xx


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good meeting you Avril and the infamous Mrs Weeman. Sorry I was in my own little world. Often the case when I am near food!!!

J


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

avril said:


> ocht ok i take it down...... :innocent:
> 
> (spoilsport)
> 
> :lol: :lol:xx


naw, leave it up! :thumb :I don't care:lol:

You are just feert that i post the ones i have of you sleeping... :whistling:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

did bernie cooper re marry? not the same woman he was with when i met him in portsmouth few yeras back.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

supercell said:


> Good meeting you Avril and the infamous Mrs Weeman. Sorry I was in my own little world. Often the case when I am near food!!!
> 
> J


Ach it was nice to see you too James, been a while. Totally understandable about being preoccupied with the food...I took the easy route of a liquid diet for the weekend... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> did bernie cooper re marry? not the same woman he was with when i met him in portsmouth few yeras back.


No they ain't married, she is VERY impressive(physique wise! Get your minds out of the gutter) We were blethering away to her, nice lass...(and good on Bernie too - he was looking GREAT!) :thumbup1:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> No they ain't married, she is VERY impressive(physique wise! Get your minds out of the gutter) We were blethering away to her, nice lass...(and good on Bernie too - he was looking GREAT!) :thumbup1:


ahh right but obviously isnt married to the woman i saw him with anymore. tbh i dont know who that lady is in the pic but ill take your word that she has an impressive physique 

bernie is the man. :thumbup1:


----------

